# Possible wing injury



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

I recently went away for about a week, leaving my 9 year old male whitefaced cockatiel, Grape, in the care of a relative. When I returned, he was missing most of his flight feathers on his left wing- I assume from a night fright as I found several of them in the cage area. He has been having trouble flying, and after a few crashes he's not trying to fly around anymore except for very short distances (he's normally fully flighted). 

Getting to today, I gave him a shower, and afterwards he got startled, and tried to take a short flight while still damp (this was about 1.5 hours ago). He was making the little annoyed squeak that comes when you touch a sensitive pin feather, and lost his last flight feather that had been growing in on the left side, and twisted around one of his secondary coverts on the same wing. He was drooping the wing and flipping it out oddly. The covert has fallen out, and he's preening the wing normally now as he's sitting on my elbow, but I'm still worried. Should I take him into a vet to get it checked out?

Here's a picture of his drooping wing:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Very gently and carefully feel the wing from the shoulder to the tip of the wing to make sure it feel normal (use the other wing for comparison) to make sure he does not have a fracture or broken bone.

If you feel any abnormalties you might want to visit a vet.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor thing. I hope its not broken!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He was probably bothered by the loose feathers that have now fallen out. If he continues to act normal he's probably OK.


----------



## koky (Aug 22, 2011)

i think if he got a injury she will be quite and puffed..cox mine got a wing injury when she came here first..we saw blood under her wing..she was still and pufffed up..we took her to a clinic here. luckily she got better... i think he probably will show the signs of sickness if he is injured.


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for your advice everyone! He seems to be doing fine, and didn't make more than an annoyed fuss at his wings being touched.


----------

